# Toilet floor removal



## kiteswind (May 1, 2005)

Hi peeps, I have a 2004 Autotrail. Cheyenne 696 g se. I want to remove toilet floor because water is seeping into living area of my van from that area? Any tips would be appreciated. cheers Andrew


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I,ve got a 2003 Apache and have had a problem which turned out to be the water pump diaphragm, the pump is bolted on the side wall under the bunk at the rear of the bathroom , it was weeping out of the pump body and wetting the area under the bed, i initially thought it was the bathroom. My pump kept ticking now and again, does yours?


----------

